# baby goats



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

See attached ND kids from a few hours ago


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute! I love the one that looks like a Got Milk commercial.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! Little bucks or little does ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did you switch breeds on us, GT?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^I was wondering the same thing


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

These are bun lengths. Just kidding. I played veterinary ob today for a goat lady friend.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

liz said:


> Adorable!! Little bucks or little does ?


One of each flavor


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Aww great pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How cute! Good for you.  I was worried there for a minute...


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------

